# Logan 820 Drive belt legnth ?



## joebiplane (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm ready to buy a belt for my 1944+/- Logan 820.  and I am confused as to length.  I want to buy a belt with a hinge pin  and the distance between spindle pullys and countershaft Changes when lifting the belt cove lid.
.Can someone tell me the right length to order
Thankss
Joebiplane


----------



## Low tech (Apr 8, 2020)

joebiplane said:


> I'm ready to buy a belt for my 1944+/- Logan 820.  and I am confused as to length.  I want to buy a belt with a hinge pin  and the distance between spindle pullys and countershaft Changes when lifting the belt cove lid.
> .Can someone tell me the right length to order
> Thankss
> Joebiplane


Go to the Logan Actuator website . They have drive belts for Logan lathes . The last time I bought from them I ordered directly from Scott Logan .


----------



## 58APACHEE (Apr 8, 2020)

Here you go! hope this helps


----------



## joebiplane (Apr 8, 2020)

58APACHEE     
Thank you very much       It solves my problem


----------



## 58APACHEE (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## MathewsLG (Dec 18, 2020)

I have an 820 with v-belts and the 40"x1/2" worked well.


----------

